
Ask HN: Online Paid tutor services for programming? - preetnation
As a hobbyist programmer, sometimes Stack Overflow just doesn&#x27;t get you there.  Anyone know of a service that lets you pay per minute or per hour for programming help to unblock you?<p>If there isn&#x27;t a formal site offering this but someone is interested (I&#x27;d happily pay $75&#x2F;hr - though probably in 15m chunks), let me know.
======
bobwaycott
I'd be happy to chat with you about this. Email is in my profile. I've been
helping people learn & problem solve for several years.

~~~
preetnation
thank you!

